# Coffin Jumper



## poison (May 12, 2008)

Here is another NEW PROP!!

You know what i'm gonna say next right...TURN IT UP!!


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

Love it, love it, love it.


----------



## Daydreamer (Jul 13, 2009)

I want one. Can I make it?


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

LOL! Love it! "Tasty new flesh!"


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I NEED something like this in my haunt!! Actually, I need a few things like this!! lol


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Sweet Adam... that rocks!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Sweet! The head movement is great makes it seem more realistic actually more "once humanlike"!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

OMG, that thing is awesome! It is so freakin scary!


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

dude I really appreciate the scared girl prop you built!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

lol. that would freak me out! great prop!


----------

